
Ask HN: What are your most recommended GitHub repos to learn from? - casem921
My background is mostly frontend development and I&#x27;m always looking to learn more about C.S. fundamentals and how JavaScript libraries can be used for full-scale app development. I find myself checking out the following from time to time:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gothinkster&#x2F;realworld<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;prakhar1989&#x2F;awesome-courses&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jwasham&#x2F;coding-interview-university<p>Any good gems out there you recommend?
======
rsmolinski
For Rails and general backend development, I liked reading through the backend
code for Gitlab CE ([https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce)). Their code style follows Rails
best practices pretty extensively.

For smaller projects with fewer configuration points, don't worry about
abstracting as much as they do.

